# Group purchase of POISON FROGS: BIOLOGY, SPECIES & CAPTIVE HUSBANDRY



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

I've been planning a group purchase of this book locally but I figured I'd open it up to others in case anyone was interested.









Zoo Book Sales / Serpent's Tale NHBD : POISON FROGS: BIOLOGY, SPECIES & CAPTIVE HUSBANDRY

I can get a discount of 20% that will bring the purchase price down to $135 per copy. shipping will be a bit extra but only about $4-9. Otherwise they can be picked up in the DC Metro area.

I cant put the purchase through without receiving everyone's payment first (understandably they'll only except one payment)

If your interested in joining shoot me a pm. I can except paypal but in order to cover fees you'll need to send $140. We can settle up on shipping from my place when we get there, no biggie.

So far I only have two or three others interested but I'll need at least five or six to get the discount. I'll append the seriously interested count to the end here as I know it.

** feel free to ask around for references, I'd like to think I'm trustworthy


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

When are you putting the order in? I would like to go in, but dont have the money right this second (rent, power, those "important" things  lol)


----------



## Jason (Oct 14, 2004)

Same here. Not going to happen this month, but I would be down for an order in Jan/Feb. No, biggie if I miss out, just want to give a heads up.


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

I was going to give it at least a week or two for everyone to make their final decision. I don't have a problem postponing for the holidays if that's the general consensus.


----------



## yours (Nov 11, 2007)

If you guys are still doing this, I'm interested in purchasing a copy at the discounted price! 


Alex


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

I'll have to look back into this at a later date, we ended up postponing the purchase until after the holiday season


----------



## yours (Nov 11, 2007)

Okay, let me know when I have to pay...

Would all of the books get shipped to one person's houses or to all of us separately?


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

most likely to one person


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

I'd like to pick that up some day, buts its out of my price range for now


----------



## MzFroggie (Mar 22, 2008)

I am just coming across this. Has the order already been placed? If not I am interested in one.


----------



## Champhibians (May 4, 2008)

I am as well. Pm me if I can still get one.


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

I must apologize for not spearheading this more efficiently. At the moment I dont think I'll have the funds to join in and make this happen. I can however pass on the info from my sister. It really doesn't matter who calls and makes the deal.



> Hey, I just called about the frog book, as they never got back to me. Here are the details: You can call (its easier if you deal with this frog buying business for you and your friends , and just refer to me in your call--Dr. Hancock, Mary Washington University, or you can call me Dr. Paganini if you want, since you have the same last name, or just "my professor at UMW"...Anyway, ask for Ann, who is there between 7 and 3:30pm central time, Mon-Fri. I just talked to her and explained the situation and how one of my "students" would call her to make the purchase. They must receive just ONE check or credit card, or they won't do it (too complicated for them, and I can understand why). The discount is 20%, so instead of 165 the book should be 132 (33 dollars off, not bad). Shipping is usually 4 bucks but may go up to 9 dollars, depending on the address. She can tell you exactly how much it is when you place the order. If I were you I'd see how much, then split up the cost between you and your pals--should only be a couple of dollars each.
> 
> This is for SIX books, although I think the original email I got from the company mentioned a min. of 5, but now they're saying 6, and times are hard, and they're competing with Amazon, etc. etc., but I'm sure you can find 5 other frog maniacs.
> 
> ...


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Amazon.com: Poison Frogs: Biology, Species & Captive Husbandry: Stefan Lotters, Karl-Heinz Jungfer, Friedrich Wilhelm Henkel, Wolfgang Schmidt: Books


I got mine from a UK Amazon.com shop owner for $130.00 US and only $4.00 shipping.

It did take at least 4 weeks to get here though but it was well packaged and brand new.

There are 2 used as new copies for $125.00 on Amazon as well.

This is the HOLY GRAIL of frog books....currently.... and I am more than pleased with my copy.


----------



## yours (Nov 11, 2007)

Well, I definitely want it but...if I'm going to buy the book...I'm not sure if I want it USED, y'know?

It was $165 at the last two shows I've attended.....same guy too....

I think ONE HUNDRED DOLLARS would be ideal


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Actually it is only going to go up in price as it one of those cool EUROPEAN books . If you see a copy for $100.00....buy as many as they have .

It will be really scarce and hard to get soon and then people will really start offering it like it was made of gold bullion.

Better to get it in the next 6 months or so, in my opinion.


----------



## AJ50504 (Dec 3, 2008)

They have Another book It's A lot cheaper But I love it .I am still getting (Poison Frogs Biology )Though. Im getting my first frogs this saturday So Im getting my fix on Books and from you guys . Its bad Im already hooked and I don't have any darts yet lol


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Thats another very good book too. A must have for a collection.


----------



## AJ50504 (Dec 3, 2008)

I just bought( POISON FROGS: BIOLOGY, SPECIES & CAPTIVE HUSBANDRY) For 
$125.00 Plus $4.00 shipping . STOKED !!


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

AJ50504 said:


> I just bought( POISON FROGS: BIOLOGY, SPECIES & CAPTIVE HUSBANDRY) For
> $125.00 Plus $4.00 shipping . STOKED !!


 
I should work in sales......

I wish I had like 8 copies....I'd sit on them like DeBEERS sits on Diamonds.


----------



## AJ50504 (Dec 3, 2008)

It Was the cheapest one Amazon had, And it was used ,but like new condition . 
and I spent more money on candy as a kid and beer at high school parties anyway this will be way more entertaining And Ill remember reading it .I hope. lol. Im sorry Guys, I know This post was for group purchase . I have had that book on my amazon wish list for some time now . Hope I didn't step on your toes to bad bellerophon. Again sorry .


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

I feel I should make a public service announcment.

Seriously.

Please be able to afford a $130.00 book when you purchase it. It does not contain such critical information as to be imperative that you have it in order to enjoy or successfully keep frogs.

Please be responsible and take care of yourselves and your frogs before you even contemplate owning this book.

It is just a book after all.....


----------



## yours (Nov 11, 2007)

POISON FROGS : BIOLOGY, SPECIES & CAPTIVE herpetology - eBay (item 180283221327 end time Jan-26-09 07:20:12 PST)

I broke down. And bought it! One left for $125 which beats the $145 on amazon! Brand new baby! 


Alex


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

Philsuma said:


> I feel I should make a public service announcment.
> 
> Seriously.
> 
> ...


Just a book! there is something wrong with that statement . Some of the most important things ever said come from books.


----------



## jaysnakes (Jul 5, 2006)

I was lucky enough to win this book during the auction at the NARBC in Tinley park. I guess there wasn't many frog people there cause i picked it up for only $75. Its a great book and has lots of good stuff in it!


----------



## Brian Ferriera (Nov 1, 2006)

otis07 said:


> Just a book! there is something wrong with that statement . Some of the most important things ever said come from books.


Yep and allot people have died over "just a book"....
Brian


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

otis07 said:


> Just a book! there is something wrong with that statement . Some of the most important things ever said come from books.


And some of the worst things in life come from people spending money they don't have on books. Libraries and free computer / internet are just as good as owning this book.


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

Philsuma said:


> And some of the worst things in life come from people spending money they don't have on books. Libraries and free computer / internet are just as good as owning this book.


Really? the _worst_ things come from spending money on a book ;I
I do not have this book yet, but I am willing to bet that there is some information that you cannot get online or in a library, and there is a benefit of not having to search online for hours looking that info.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

otis07 said:


> Really? the _worst_ things come from spending money on a book ;I
> I do not have this book yet, but I am willing to bet that there is some information that you cannot get online or in a library, and there is a benefit of not having to search online for hours looking that info.


Ok Emily,

I am trying to let the younger crowd know that they do not have to spend $130 + for a dart frog book to have sucess with keeping and breeding darts. Kids that are on this forum that follow the advice and postings of certain members..

I guess you are trying to say...buy the book....you need the book....the book contains much priviledged info.... I thought I did a decent job with my Public service announcment for the younger crowd but I quess you needed to blow that out of the water for whatever reason.


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

Philsuma said:


> Ok Emily,
> 
> I am trying to let the younger crowd know that they do not have to spend $130 + for a dart frog book to have sucess with keeping and breeding darts. Kids that are on this forum that follow the advice and postings of certain members..
> 
> I guess you are trying to say...buy the book....you need the book....the book contains much priviledged info.... I thought I did a decent job with my Public service announcment for the younger crowd but I quess you needed to blow that out of the water for whatever reason.


Ok Phil,

I agree with you that nobody absolutely needs this book to sucessfully keep or breed darts, and 130 bucks is a lot of money for anyone to pay for a book. I guess I just don't like the statement "just a book" . 

Sorry for any confusion.


----------

